# Really ?



## npmb777 (Dec 8, 2020)

Tried to ask TT22 a question about something he advertised and forum said > "The requested users to be added do not exist."

What have I done wrong ? Or if TT22 'does not exist' - is it a scam?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Maybe you cannot PM yet


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TT22 does exist & they have 64 posts & you have PM access so type it again. did you leave a space between TT & 22
Hoggy.


----------



## npmb777 (Dec 8, 2020)

No space definitely.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

npmb777 said:


> No space definitely.


Hi, I have PM'd TT22 with no problem, to try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a thought but autocorrect can catch you out. After you type in a user name click away on the background to make sure what you typed doesn't change before you click the add button.


----------

